# Looking for a rod builder



## Hewie38 (Sep 5, 2016)

Like the title says looking for a rod builder to build a jigging rod. Have price questions and what not. Thanks in advance


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Not sure if he still does it, but Bill Alexander in F.W.B. used to do custom rods for the local bait and tackle shops here. I traded him an old green 706 for a nice cobia rod with one piece spring guides.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

There are several on here that piddle on em but I've asked questions about rod builds before only to hear crickets....i think its secrecy like a cult....hahahaha. suggestion is to go to bait shops and ask around...


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

Christian in FWB. 850 240 8115. he builds really nice stuff.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Obie hands down.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Obie hands down.


He builds some nice looking rods.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

smitty81 on here built me a rod and i was very happy with how it turned out he is located in panama city but delievered it to me in navarre


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Obie


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Fish Stiks. Look em up on facebook.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

Christian in GB 8504632733 he's young but definitely some of the best work I've seen and he's quick


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I've offered to build them for forum members at cost (i.e. free labor); a few have taken me up on the offer, but never posted a "thank you" post on here. All said they were happy with the end product and one customer actually paid me a pretty nice "tip" for building it for him.

Maybe they'll chime in???

Unfortunately, I'm in the process of moving and my rod building tools are packed up already - I'll be available again mid September.

I would recommend the Rod Room in Gulf Shores to build a rod for you. They are good people and build some extremely nice rods.


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

60hertz said:


> I've offered to build them for forum members at cost (i.e. free labor); a few have taken me up on the offer, but never posted a "thank you" post on here. All said they were happy with the end product and one customer actually paid me a pretty nice "tip" for building it for him.
> 
> Maybe they'll chime in???
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm in the process of moving and my rod building tools are packed up already - I'll be available again mid September.\


Got any photos of your builds?


----------



## MixMasterMike (Jul 5, 2016)

I typically only do rods for friends and family (have never sold one), but here are a couple builds I've done. I've also marbled a few, but don't have any photos of those on my phone.

I'd be willing to work on a rod for you but I'll be leaving for the Keys soon so it would probably be a month before it's finished.

Didn't know if you were in a rush or not...

Anyways I'm no expert builder, but I figured I'd offer since not many others (besides hertz) have.


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

MixMasterMike said:


> Anyways I'm no expert builder, but I figured I'd offer since not many others (besides hertz) have.


Looks pretty damn good to me!:thumbsup:


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

KnotSure said:


> Got any photos of your builds?


I will PM you some soon.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's one:


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

*and another*

I really do not like to do a bunch of decorative wraps - I like my rods to be as light as possible. I CAN do wraps, but I just don't like to. I had some photos of my wraps but they were in my Photobucket account, and well, Photobucket is just messed up right now.


----------



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

Panhandle custom rods out of Gulf Breeze you can see his work on Facebook/Instagram


----------



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

Heres a inshore slayer he just built for me.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Bumping this. Looking for a set of offshore straight but trolling rods made to match a couple I already have. Not complex design. 

Pensacola area. Willing to take a flier on an up and comer/new to the industry builder.

Thx


----------

